
Neuropsychological impairments everybody has - scandox
https://thepsychologist.bps.org.uk/neuropsychological-impairments-everybody-has
======
scandox
> They invariably linked these symptoms to acoustic stimuli of varying
> intensity and duration, experienced whilst in Havana. The story, which has
> precipitated an ongoing diplomatic standoff between the US and Cuba, has
> been branded by the media as evidence of a malign ‘sonic attack'.

> The reports of these symptoms are largely anecdotal, but apparently stronger
> objective data have now emerged, in a high-profile paper with a supporting
> editorial, in the Journal of the American Medical Association.

> This article has attracted a lot of attention, but remarkably little
> scrutiny. A closer reading of the paper shows that the neuropsychological
> evidence presented in the Supplementary Material (eTable 2) is almost
> unbelievably flimsy.

